# What Institutions are not on register to show your savings



## dodo (26 May 2020)

Is it true if you if you  had been putting cash into savings account  in An Post or Credit Union that if a credit check / financial statement was done on you that these savings would not show up on any report?


----------



## RedOnion (26 May 2020)

In Ireland? No savings show up anywhere for a Credit Check. Just lending. There is no central register of savings.


----------



## Up Rovers (27 May 2020)

Are you definitely referring to a credit check or to Revenue being aware of what savings you have with An Post or in a credit union?

As far as I can recall both would have a note of PPS numbers so perhaps this would lead to Revenue being aware of savings.   would lead me to believe that they do.


----------



## paulgee (28 May 2020)

There was a case in the press recently where someone was caught collecting social welfare while sitting on a large sum of money in the bank.   They discovered it due to DIRT tax returns, linked to the saver.









						Construction worker guilty of hiding €135,000 in savings from social welfare inspectors when he applied for dole
					

A construction worker has been found guilty of concealing €135,000 in savings from social welfare inspectors when he applied for the dole.




					www.breakingnews.ie


----------



## RichInSpirit (29 May 2020)

paulgee said:


> There was a case in the press recently where someone was caught collecting social welfare while sitting on a large sum of money in the bank.   They discovered it due to DIRT tax returns, linked to the saver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that is amazing! I feel sorry for that man. Prosescuted for not ticking a box.


----------



## jpd (29 May 2020)

Would you feel sorry for him had he put his hand in your pocket and taken out € 14,249?


----------



## Gordon Gekko (29 May 2020)

RichInSpirit said:


> Wow that is amazing! I feel sorry for that man. Prosescuted for not ticking a box.



I hope you’re being sarcastic


----------

